
Intel's Management Engine is a security hazard, users need a way to disable it - walterbell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/intels-management-engine-security-hazard-and-users-need-way-disable-it
======
tgragnato
[dupe]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14304465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14304465)

